# Black & White Movies



## kburra (Jan 31, 2017)

Like watching them...hours of entertainment here 
http://www.bnwmovies.com/


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 31, 2017)

*This looks excellent.  Thank you for sharing.  I cannot wait to show my husband.  I think we will both find movies to enjoy here. In just a couple minutes of looking, I found several I want to watch.*


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2017)

Those old black and white movies were fantastic for setting "moods".  When they colorized some of the old ones, they lost the shadows and grades of gray that spelled out the "mood" of the scene......i.e., when an actor's face was half in shadow it gave you a feeling that _something.wasn't.right_.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 31, 2017)

jujube said:


> Those old black and white movies were fantastic for setting "moods".  When they colorized some of the old ones, they lost the shadows and grades of gray that spelled out the "mood" of the scene......i.e., when an actor's face was half in shadow it gave you a feeling that _something.wasn't.right_.



You are SO right.  I hate the colorizations.  But I wonder if they are trying to gain more of a younger audience?  I think some times they do not give enough credit that folks will enjoy the movies in their original state.  One of my favorite old movies is Sunset Blvd.  I cannot imagine it having the same effect if in color.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you for sharing.:wave:


----------



## kburra (Mar 11, 2017)

Vega_Lyra said:


> Thank you for sharing.:wave:



You`re welcome,thanks for reply


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Have found a lot of great movies on that site.  Loved Going My Way with Bing Crosby. One of My favorites.  *


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 27, 2021)

Opening an old thread:

I watch a lot of movies and find that my favorites are almost always in Black and White.
It's something to do with the lighting, camera angles, etc.
A good example is 'Schindler's List'. 
Except for the little girl in the red coat, it is filmed in Black and white.
For me, it just makes it more powerful.
Here is a list of just 10 of my favorites (of many more) not in any order.
What's your? 



12 Angry Men
Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Schindler's List
Key Largo
Ace in the Hole
Fail Safe
King Rat
To Kill a Mockingbird
Inherit the Wind
A Christmas Carol (1951 version)


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

I enjoy black and white movies as well. On occasion I will watch a silent movie.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 27, 2021)

I prefer the old black and white romance movies from the 30's and 40's more than the new movies.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

Me too @Gaer


----------

